# DUBLIN | Public Transport



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

does DART stand for Dublin Area Rapid Transit? or maybe Rail Transit?
lol i find it funny bc here in San Francisco we have BART, or Bay Area Rapid Transit :lol:

cheers to my irish friends from a croat kay:

:cheers2:


----------



## nicksanderson (Jun 2, 2004)

Accura said:


> The amount of infrastructure being put in place in Ireland at the moment is incredible. There are motorways being planned left, right and centre.



They'll just have to be carefull that they don't cover the entire island in infrastructure and houses as that would spoil that beautifull country.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

What I'm really hoping for is a revamp of the rail network sometime in the future. Right now it's shit compared to other places, isn't extensive at all, and is rediculously overpriced. BTW I've heard rumours about a proposal for a tram here in Cork. If that were to happen I'd be very happy .
Cork used to have trams before but they were dismantled


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

OettingerCroat said:


> does DART stand for Dublin Area Rapid Transit? or maybe Rail Transit?
> lol i find it funny bc here in San Francisco we have BART, or Bay Area Rapid Transit :lol:
> 
> cheers to my irish friends from a croat kay:
> ...


The R stands for rapid as you surmise. Dublin Area rapid transit originally built in the 1980s.

For your information LUAS is the native Irish language word for Speed.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ireland finally opens much-delayed Dublin tunnel *

DUBLIN, Dec 20 (Reuters) - Ireland opened its largest ever engineering project on Wednesday -- a tunnel diverting commercial traffic out of the clogged streets of Dublin -- following years of delays and controversy. 

The 750 million euro ($992 million) Dublin Port Tunnel, a flagship project in efforts to bring Ireland's infrastructure up to speed with its economy, was approved in 1999 with an initial estimated cost of 204 million Irish pounds ($262 million at the time) but was first mooted more than a decade ago. 

The longest urban road tunnel in Europe, its opening has suffered repeated setbacks -- from leaks, to objections from residents, to criticism from hauliers, who say the 4.5 km (2.8 miles) long tunnel is too small for modern "supertrucks". 

Prime Minister Bertie Ahern formally opened the tunnel to traffic, acknowledging there had been problems with some of the country's other big transport projects, such as the M50 motorway ring road around Dublin that is often choked with traffic. 

Noting traffic would be much worse without the M50, Ahern made reference to Ireland's changing society in a speech. 

"Irish people used to emigrate to Britain and the United States ... to work on great construction projects, from the London Underground to the trans-continental railway lines of North America, the Sydney Opera House or the Motorways of England," Ahern said. 

Once one of the poorest countries in Europe, Ireland has undergone an economic boom in the past decade and now has one of the fastest growing economies in the region. 

"Today, as we face into the twenty-first century, we are building twenty-first century infrastructure, and world class infrastructure at that, in our own country, for our own people, with our own resources," Ahern said. 

Thousands of immigrants now flood into the country each year for work, many of them in the construction industry, as Ireland races to build roads, railways and housing to meet the needs of a growing, and increasingly wealthy, population. 

The Dublin Port Tunnel will carry thousands of vehicles a day on twin-lane routes between Dublin docks and the city's M50 motorway network. Large trucks will be banned from Dublin city streets from February next year.


----------



## PePi (Jul 12, 2007)

*New LUAS Lines*

At last, B1 Line is going ahead. And C1. And probably A1 in the end of the year... The only thing missing is the Bx, to connect Line A and Line B... But it will arrive...


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

*DUBLIN | DART Underground*

...



> *Application launched to build underground rail in Dublin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Metro underground line is due planning permission before the end of the month. Both lines will probrably be built in tandem.

Schematic Underground DART (Interconnecter)










Metro North Map (blue line)

http://www.transport21.ie/Maps/upload/Image/DrulinRailMapBG.jpg


I think we are beginning to see the start of less focus on roads in Ireland.

These two lines are massive and will revolutionise transport in the city by linking all modes of transport. Metro, Tram, Electric Rail and core bus services.


More on both projects here

Interconnector

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=842626


Metro North (Dublin City Center - Dublin Airport - Northern Suburbs)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=709326


----------



## WatcherZero (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if they will take the opportunity to start switchover to standard gauge or will continue to use Broad gauge.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

WatcherZero said:


> I wonder if they will take the opportunity to start switchover to standard gauge or will continue to use Broad gauge.


Metro North is probably going to be built in standard gauge while any new DART lines will still be broad gauge.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

WatcherZero said:


> I wonder if they will take the opportunity to start switchover to standard gauge or will continue to use Broad gauge.


There next to no benefit in changing gauge.


----------



## dizee (Apr 3, 2006)

This tunnel is connecting to the existing rail network so it has to be Irish gauge.

The Metro project will be standard gauge though, it's a completely new line and system.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Good to see not one, but two metro networks in Dublin.


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

So, just to clarify, is this correct?:

1). DART = Electrified suburban rail (may have at-grade crossings)
2). Metro = Grade-separated heavy-rail (similar to L.U./Berlin U-Bahn/NYC Subway)
3). Luas = Tram (street running/some separate ROW)

From what I understand, Dublin also has suburban rail that doesn't fall under DART, and National Rail Service.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dan78 said:


> So, just to clarify, is this correct?:
> 
> 1). DART = Electrified suburban rail (may have at-grade crossings)
> 2). Metro = Grade-separated heavy-rail (similar to L.U./Berlin U-Bahn/NYC Subway)
> ...


Yes, that is correct except Metro North may be a light style rail in the end. None of the systems are particularly large atm. Dart lines currently only on the coast whilst the Luas lines are not connected yet. Integration is the major issue that has to be addressed.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

odlum833 said:


> Yes, that is correct except Metro North may be a light style rail in the end. None of the systems are particularly large atm. Dart lines currently only on the coast whilst the Luas lines are not connected yet. Integration is the major issue that has to be addressed.


I envision it as being a lighter metro, similar to the Copenhagen Metro or the Hamburg U-bahn.


----------



## dizee (Apr 3, 2006)

Dan78 said:


> So, just to clarify, is this correct?:
> 
> 1). DART = Electrified suburban rail (may have at-grade crossings)
> 2). Metro = Grade-separated heavy-rail (similar to L.U./Berlin U-Bahn/NYC Subway)
> ...


Yeah it is quite messy. :lol: The Metro is light rail though like the Porto Metro rather than New York, London etc. Essentially same as Luas but longer trains (90m vs 50) and full grade separation. The Metro and Luas are supposed to be inter-operable in theory anyway.

The suburban trains are simply branded as "Commuter" trains. Some of these lines will be electrified and upgraded to DART as part of this project, creating 2 cross-city lines instead of the one coastal DART line now.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting, the title caught my eye, DART (Dallas Area Rapid Transit)


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

manrush said:


> I envision it as being a lighter metro, similar to the Copenhagen Metro or the Hamburg U-bahn.


Hamburg U-bahn is not a light metro, is a full metro.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dallas star said:


> Interesting, the title caught my eye, DART (Dublin Area Rapid Transit)



Fixed that for you 


I thought someone from Dallas would point that out.  Hello fellow DART user.


----------



## saoró... (Nov 8, 2006)

May as well stick the latest videos up here to safe sifting through threads...

DART:





Metro (direct link to flash video):
http://www.rpa.ie/PublishingImages/...Movies 080409/Metro_North_Final_Animation.swf


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Will the DART underground be running modified trains that have either more longitudinal seating or more than two doors on each side?


----------



## saoró... (Nov 8, 2006)

Afaik, the trains will likely have similar configuration to existing ones. What the tunnel does is provide the link between two new DART lines, so it will be along the route of one of them, using its trains of course. However, large amounts of new rolling stock will be bought and it remains to be seen how they look or are configured.

Dublin does not tend to go for longitudinal seating though, Ive wondered what the advantages of this arrangement are and why its not used here. Any idea?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

saoró... said:


> Afaik, the trains will likely have similar configuration to existing ones. What the tunnel does is provide the link between two new DART lines, so it will be along the route of one of them, using its trains of course. However, large amounts of new rolling stock will be bought and it remains to be seen how they look or are configured.
> 
> Dublin does not tend to go for longitudinal seating though, Ive wondered what the advantages of this arrangement are and why its not used here. Any idea?


As far as I know, longitudinal seating creates more space in the interior, thus allowing for more standing room. This, in turn, decreases dwell time. 

Usually, longitudinal seating is good during the peak hours, when the train fills up fast and cannot afford to sit at one station for too long.



FabriFlorence said:


> Hamburg U-bahn is not a light metro, is a full metro.


Whoops. Wrong choice of words on my part. I meant to say smaller profile metro, not light metro. So basically, I still think that Metro North will be more similar to the Copenhagen Metro and the Hamburg U-bahn in that it will be a heavy rail metro, but it will have smaller rolling stock than the DART.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

*DUBLIN | Metro*

Two new Metro lines are currently planned for Dublin. Metro North and Metro West. Metro North is mostly underground and 18kms long - It will serve the city's airport and Northern suburbs. Metro West is intended to be a sort of ring around the city.



















A decision on Metro North line is expected next week and construction should begin in April next year. It has been a long planning process.

Meanwhile a Railway Order application will be submitted for Metro West on the 29th of October.



Metro North map

http://www.rpa.ie/Documents/Metro North/Metro North Letters/October 2006 - Dublin Metro North.pdf

Metro West map

http://www.rpa.ie/Maps/Metro West/Metro West Basemap 0108.map.pdf

There is another very important underground project which can be seen in this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1162595


More info on Metro inc images and things here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=709326


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, certainly a large expansion to the network. How does this integrate with the existing LUAS system?


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Metro North connects the two luas lines in the city center. Very important. It will also connect with DART underground. 




Why did a mod change the title of this thread? It's about the Metro - not general public transport.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

odlum833 said:


> Why did a mod change the title of this thread? It's about the Metro - not general public transport.


Most cities start off with the Metro, then move on and discuss about general public transport, and so generally, if cities do not have other threads, it's just named public transport.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

deasine said:


> Most cities start off with the Metro, then move on and discuss about general public transport, and so generally, if cities do not have other threads, it's just named public transport.


There is another thread on DART underground. Also there is trams etc.....but this is about a specific Metro project. Not public transport. How many threads do you want!? I can start another on trams. This is for this specific project. Not about buses, trams or trains.

Can you please change the title back. This is about the Metro project only. Nothing else. That is why I started it.

Each of these are enormous projects. They are huge by Global standards. Each deserves a dedicated thread.


Id just like you to change the title back please. Id appreciate it very much


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump! Sorry but proving a point on another thread.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't want a thread to be started and then buried over because conversations of other projects happen in other threads. I'm not saying this project isn't important, but if there's low activity, it gets combined with other threads. And I'm not picking on Dublin, but all other city threads have come under these stricter guidelines now. My job as a moderator is to clean up the Subways Forum and implement what Matthieu, one of SSC's administrators, has started. The concept is simple: cities have one thread for all their transportation discussions, except for larger cities such as London and Hong Kong, where there are continuous updates and generate a lot of discussion. Even then, London has one thread for all DLR and Underground discussions and one thread for all network rail discussions.

So what's probably going to happen over the next few days is that this along with the DART Underground thread will be combined.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

deasine said:


> I don't want a thread to be started and then buried over because conversations of other projects happen in other threads. I'm not saying this project isn't important, but if there's low activity, it gets combined with other threads. And I'm not picking on Dublin, but all other city threads have come under these stricter guidelines now. My job as a moderator is to clean up the Subways Forum and implement what Matthieu, one of SSC's administrators, has started. The concept is simple: cities have one thread for all their transportation discussions, except for larger cities such as London and Hong Kong, where there are continuous updates and generate a lot of discussion. Even then, London has one thread for all DLR and Underground discussions and one thread for all network rail discussions.
> 
> So what's probably going to happen over the next few days is that this along with the DART Underground thread will be combined.



But they are giant projects. The Dublin Metro will be by far the largest project in the EU next year. And the DART underground is basically the same as London's crossrail. 

If these two projects were smaller I would agree. But they are not. They are huge.

Also the Ireland forum was only started recently. It is growing but obviously it takes time to filter down. I don't want these projects in one thread because they are so big and complicated that other users will lose track (pardon the pun!) and switch off. We have a transport forum in the Ireland section.........but we also have dedicated threads for these projects. And it works very well.

In my view these projects should not be in the one thread. They are too big and complicated. Please keep it to two threads. One for DART underground the other for Metro. They are two completely different big projects.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

The thing is, most of your transportation discussion occurs in your local forums. The Subways & Urban Transport Forum isn't meant to compete with local discussions; the forum is essentially to show off to the international SSC community. 

And like I said, I'm not undermining the size and importance of these projects. And definitely, I agree these are big projects; I'm quite surprised they are so big actually. But you have to know, there are so many other cities with big projects: London has Crossrail, Hong Kong has their Rail network extension and expansion, etc.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Fair enough


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What are the actual chances of these projects going ahead? Are they fully funded, or mere vote winning exercises (as what happens in Australian cities...)?

Now would be the best time for Ireland to invest money in key infrastructure. But I'd be happily surprised to see if the political will was there to fund such massive projects at the same time.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

That suspension bridge on the Metro West (1:55 in the video) is absolutely _badass!_ :banana:


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

PERMISSION GRANTED! :cheers:



> An Bord Pleanála gives Metro North go ahead
> Updated: 12:23, Thursday, 28 October 2010
> 
> *The multi-billion-euro Metro North project in Dublin has been given the green light by An Bord Pleanála.*
> ...





> Bord Pleanála approves Metro
> 
> *ÉANNA Ó CAOLLAÍ*
> 
> ...


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

deasine said:


> Wow,* certainly* a large expansion to the network. How does this integrate with the existing LUAS system?


"Certainly", you say ??
You know what ? There is a hard economic crisis in Ireland.


----------



## Tom Hughes (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know why they propose going for a metro as opposed to simply expanding the tram system along these routes, which would be much cheaper surely? Would a tram system's limitations be more exposed on the proposed routes than on the existing Luas ones, or was there a distinct lack of foresight with the decision to build a tram system as opposed to a city-wide metro?


----------



## CraigKingOfireland (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom Hughes said:


> Does anyone know why they propose going for a metro as opposed to simply expanding the tram system along these routes, which would be much cheaper surely? Would a tram system's limitations be more exposed on the proposed routes than on the existing Luas ones, or was there a distinct lack of foresight with the decision to build a tram system as opposed to a city-wide metro?


The debate on this issue can be seen in much more detail in the Metro North specific threads in the Ireland forum. The Luas Green line was built on an old railway alignment and the majority of it is segregated from traffic. The Red line runs along an old canal alignment, and in the median of a major dual carriageway for much, so that too has a fair amount of segregation. Both run quick until they get to the city centre and have a significant amount of traffic junctions and some shared road space. The transport planners in Dublin believer (although not all agree) that the alignment of a tram line through north Dublin would be require too much interaction with traffic and therefore have little or no benefit compared to buses.


----------



## Tom Hughes (May 14, 2007)

CraigKingOfireland said:


> The debate on this issue can be seen in much more detail in the Metro North specific threads in the Ireland forum. The Luas Green line was built on an old railway alignment and the majority of it is segregated from traffic. The Red line runs along an old canal alignment, and in the median of a major dual carriageway for much, so that too has a fair amount of segregation. Both run quick until they get to the city centre and have a significant amount of traffic junctions and some shared road space. The transport planners in Dublin believer (although not all agree) that the alignment of a tram line through north Dublin would be require too much interaction with traffic and therefore have little or no benefit compared to buses.


I thought it was such.... I seem to remember there was quite a difference between Red and Green average line speeds too, and have long since pondered the genuine effectiveness of trams, especially in the city-centre sections, and noted that Luas' interaction with the city centre was pretty short and direct. I have worked on a few tram systems in design/Installation, and am yet to be convinced by them.


----------



## dizee (Apr 3, 2006)

Tom Hughes said:


> I thought it was such.... I seem to remember there was quite a difference between Red and Green average line speeds too, and have long since pondered the genuine effectiveness of trams, especially in the city-centre sections, and noted that Luas' interaction with the city centre was pretty short and direct. I have worked on a few tram systems in design/Installation, and am yet to be convinced by them.


The original plans were for the Luas system to go underground in the city centre. However (a new) government meddling put an end to that (and we ended up with 2 unconnected lines...hno. The trams do work well but I think in hindsight more capacity was needed. Before the Luas was built there were loads of sensationalist articles about how nobody would use it, particularly in The Irish Times which is supposedly "the paper of record." Of course it then went and reached the passenger levels for 5 years time in 1 year and the red-line trams had to be extended. :lol:

The relevance of this? The Irish Times is pushing an anti-metro agenda which sounds awfully familiar. Now I can understand concerns about cost but it can't really be argued that it would be successful.

Anyway there is an excellent summary here - What is Metro North?

Including this excellent map that shows just how much of the city the Metro north line would serve (including the CBD, a major hospital, a university, the airport...).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Dublin has returned tram (LUAS) in 2004 after closing in fifties.

The so called Metro is actually an underground light rail, also called light metro, but not actual metro.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Here I’m posting some photos of old tram network. Can anyone say the names of the places in Dublin? Are those places now served again by tram?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Why Dublin closed its tram network, and why they returned again?


----------



## Rapter (Nov 5, 2010)

Dublin has 2 tram lines, and they're not connected with each other, that's an epic fail, compared to it's network in the past :laugh:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Recently I’ve confused between the tram-light rail-metro-suburban train terms in Dublin.

www.lrta.org & www.subways.net says that Dublin will build a metro network, but www.urbanrail.net says it would a light metro. www.lrta.org says the violetish vehicle is modern tram, but www.subways.net & www.urbanrail.net says it is light rail. Also, many people say that green vehicles are metro. I totally get confused.
Which definition is true? Urban rail fans of Dublin please clear this.

My word is violetish vehicles are tram, & lime vehicles are suburban train (DART). Am I right?

My opinion is – 
1)	LUAS is a modern tram system. Dublin closed its previous tramway during forties, and later returned in 2004. It is tram because almost half part is street running and the rest is on reserved track, especially route 1 (green line) is using a former suburban rail alignment. Perhaps it is the only tram network of world, which has two completely physically separate lines (red & green). Red line uses two routes. Although in future there is a plan to extend route 1 to connect with route 2 & 3. There also many new routes projected and extensions – towards Broom bridge, Bray Daly, Fassore, Saggart, and Newcastle Road.
2)	DART is the main suburban rail system. It uses EMU train service to suburbs of Dublin. Although a non-electrified system also exists from Heuston. It is planning to build an underground section under Dublin City Centre. NOTE: - IT IS NOT METRO, BECAUSE IT WILL USE SAME INFRASTRUCTURE & SAME ROLLING STOCK AS IT RUNS ON CURRENT SURFACE LINES.
3)	METRO is totally confusing. It is actually a light rail system, which will run partly underground, and completely on reserved track on surface. The rolling stocks will not wide like metro cars or DART, rather narrow type like tram, but longer & stronger than tramway. NOTE: - IT IS NOT METRO, BECAUSE IT WILL USE NARROW ROLLING STOCKS. But due to narrow cars, it is also called light metro. 
4)	Wikipedia says that in future, the tram route 1 (green line) may be change to light rail or metro, and after conversion it will extend to underground portion in city centre. Is it true? If yeas, There will be two types of underground service, one is suburban train & another is light rail.

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 
1)	Is there a plan to convert the route 1 (green line) to light rail or metro in future?
2)	Will the route 1 (green line) be extended to Broom bridge, Bray Daly and Fassore?
3)	Will there be new tram routes to Saggart and Newcastle Road?
4)	Is Dublin planning electrifying the remaining disconnected rail line runs southwest from Heuston Station as far as Kildare?
5)	When the construction of MODERN TRAMWAYS started, were the previous tram tracks (closed in forties) discovered under the road surface in the time of digging?
6)	Is there any remaining of previous tram network in Dublin?
7)	Why Dublin closed its tram, and why again returned?

At last a latest news - 
Luas Cherry wood, the EUR 300m extension of Luas Green Line from Sandy ford to Brides Glen, is to open on Saturday the 16th of October at 11am. 
The Railway Procurement Agency said the opening of the 7.5 km of new line will be marked by a free weekend of travel on Saturday 16th and Sunday 17th October 2010. There will also be a number of free events along the line. For details visit the RPA web site.
The Cherry wood extension almost doubles the initial length of the Luas Green line from St Stephen's Green to Sandy ford It will have 12 stops between Sandy ford and Brides Glen, about 1km beyond Cherry wood The line will carry an extra 2m passengers a year with an overall journey time from Cherry wood to St Stephen's Green of about 40 minutes.

Some links, for plenty photos of Dublin tram. Either click or paste to the address bar of your browser.
http://www.trampicturebook.de/tram/afrika/tunis/index.htm
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/ie/trams/pix.html
http://www.lrta.info/photos/IRL.html


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Recently I’ve confused between the tram-light rail-metro-suburban train terms in Dublin.
> 
> www.lrta.org & www.subways.net says that Dublin will build a metro network, but www.urbanrail.net says it would a light metro. www.lrta.org says the violetish vehicle is modern tram, but www.subways.net & www.urbanrail.net says it is light rail. Also, many people say that green vehicles are metro. I totally get confused.
> Which definition is true? Urban rail fans of Dublin please clear this.
> ...


Okay, I'll try to deal with this as best I can.

First of all, Luas is a light rail system - it runs on-street in the city centre (like a tram) and is segregated in much of the suburbs which allows it to go faster ('Luas' means 'speed' in Irish). There are currently two unconnected lines, but there are plans to join them up and build more lines eventually.

DART is one of the lines of the Dublin Commuter Rail system. There are six Commuter lines, and the DART is one that runs along the coast. It is the most important and the only one that is fully electrified. It would be like the S-Bahn in German/Austrian/Swiss cities or S-tog in Copenhagen, in that it is more frequent than a normal commuter train. There are plans to electrify the other lines and increase capacity/frequency to turn them into DART lines - another part of this project includes linking Heuston Station with the rest of the railway network in the city through the DART Underground tunnel.

Metro is basically a fully segregated Luas, or 'light-metro'. It will run underground in the city centre and at the Airport, and above-ground or on-ground (but segregated) in the suburbs. It will not run across any roads. Luas vehicles will be compatible with the tracks. It is based off the Porto Metro.

Now for the questions:
1) Eventually, yes. But probably not for 10-20 years or more.
2) Yes, that's the plan.
3) These are under construction and due to open this year.
4) Yes, as part of the overall DART Underground project.
5) I'm not sure, but even if they were they were of a different gauge (I think).
6) I'm not sure, but I doubt it. They all ran on major roads and would have been a hazard to keep.
7) The trams were closed because of competition from buses, which were seen as cheaper and more efficient. They were brought back (in the form of light-rail) as Dublin began to suffer bad traffic congestion in the 1990s due to major population growth. More can be found here.

Some websites you might find interesting:

http://www.rpa.ie/en/Pages/default.aspx Railway Procurement Agency - responsible for building light-rail (Luas and Metro) lines.
http://www.irishrail.ie/projects/dart_underground.asp Irish Rail - responsible for the DART Underground project.


----------



## dizee (Apr 3, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Here I’m posting some photos of old tram network. Can anyone say the names of the places in Dublin? Are those places now served again by tram?


Wow there's a statue you won't see nowadays.  (William of Orange)

This is College Green, there are no trams there today but the Line BXD to connect the Green and Red lines will go along the end there and the proposed Lucan line will follow that path if it ever gets built.


Ashis Mitra said:


>


That is O'Connell Street. Again there are no trams running north-south for now but there will be as part of the BXD line, there are trams running west-east along Abbey Street though.


Rapter said:


> Dublin has 2 tram lines, and they're not connected with each other, that's an epic fail, compared to it's network in the past :laugh:


This is down to stupid government meddling, the plan was ready to go by 1997 with both lines connected but then the FF government came in and put the central bit under "review". hno: So in the end it wasn't built.

The thing is, we are very good at discussing these things but political interference stops things getting done. The DART Underground was first proposed in 1975, now it's set for 2018 at earliest. The Metro - which is a metro by definition because it's fully segregated, gauge doesn't actually matter - was proposed since at least 2000.

Of course in retrospect it was a huge mistake to close all the tram lines but what can we do.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

What with the financial crisis in Ireland, have any of the rail transit projects, such as the DART underground or Luas been affected?


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

dwdwone said:


> What with the financial crisis in Ireland, have any of the rail transit projects, such as the DART underground or Luas been affected?


Well, at the moment the Metro is going ahead as planned. The other two major projects (DART Underground and Luas BXD) are continuing with their plans up to and including planning permission and will be built whenever funding becomes available. Other Luas projects are delayed for the foreseeable future but will be looked at again whenever the bigger projects are built.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Catmalojin said:


> Okay, I'll try to deal with this as best I can.
> 
> First of all, Luas is a light rail system - it runs on-street in the city centre (like a tram) and is segregated in much of the suburbs which allows it to go faster ('Luas' means 'speed' in Irish). There are currently two unconnected lines, but there are plans to join them up and build more lines eventually.
> 
> ...


At first I'm giving you endless thanks for answering me. Thank you very much tramlover. 

I’m also suggesting, like Lucan, new tramway should also run upto Howth & Dalkey. 









Tram was on the same Abbey Street before 1949, and crossing in front of the white statue on Sackville Street. Compare with the previous 2nd photograph.









St. Stephen’s Green terminus was used by former tram network.









This alignment near Harcourt Street was also served by old tram network.









This is in front of Trinity College. In future this place will be served by tram again. The current route 1 (green line) will come from St. Stephens Green to here by following old route. Then from here it will be single track now. Up track will go straight to current route 2 & 3 (red line), and down line will come out from the right street of this photo. A new route 5 to Newcastle Road will go to the left street of this photo. So in future, it will be again an important tram junction. 









The road under the rail bridge was previously served by tram.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*PAST, PRESENT AND FUTURE OF DUBLIN TRAM*

*PAST *– Dublin tram started as horse tram, and then steam tram. Finally it started as electric tram in 1896. By January 1901 the entire city system, which covered about 60 miles (97 km) to 66 miles (106 km), was electrified while the system has 280 trams including a special Directors tram which was used by William Martin Murphy among others to inspect the system . In 1911 the system had 330 trams.
Several extensions were made to the system over the next few years. The most notable were: Sandy mount via Ring send (March 1901), Bally bough (October 1900), the Whitehall extension (September 1903), Dar try (January 1905), Rialto (May 1905) and Lower Bag got Street (1906). The livery of the Dublin trams was blue and ivory, elaborately lined out.

Before World War One, express trams ran on the Dalkey and Howth lines each morning and evening, ordinary stopping cars changing track at designated places while the expresses passed. On the Dalkey line, the expresses ran non-stop between Merrion Square and Black rock among other facilities offered by the D.U.T.C. was the Parcels Express, which operated from 1883 to 1940, and a tramway freight service from 1909 to 1927. Dublin Corporation also used the tramways to move refuse trains from Stanley Street to Fairview between 1907 and 1927.
At its peak the system was known as technically innovative and was described in 1904 as "one of the most impressive in the world’’ and other cities from around the world would come to inspect it and its electric operation.

1918 saw the first line closure in the network of 54 route miles, College Green to Whitehall via Capel Street. In the same year, route numbers replaced the symbols, starting with 1 at Ring send and following the outer termini clockwise to 31 at Howth. Fifteen of the numbers still appear on buses running over former tramway routes.
The DUTC opened its first bus route in 1925, progressively replacing the trams until the closure of their last route, the No. 8 to Dalkey, on 10 July 1949. Notably the "Royal Commission on Transport, 1930" actively advised against trams and for their replacement with buses. At the time the DUTC had 113 trams remaining. The Hill of Howth Tramway was transferred to CIÉ in 1958 and closed on 31 May 1959. It was the last tram to run in Ireland until the Luas tram system opened in 2004.

Buses posed a serious threat to the trams from 1923 onwards. The Dublin and Lucan Electric Railway succumbed to competition in January 1925 at a time when the D.U.T.C. was itself seeking authority to operate buses. In return for getting bus-operating powers, the company took over the Lucan line and rebuilt it to the most modern standards. It reopened in 1928 with automatic light signaling and a fleet of new bogie standard trams running through to O'Connell Bridge. In 1928, the livery of the trams was changed to grey and white.

The Poolaphouca extension of the Dublin and Blessing ton closed in 1928. The line from Terenure struggled on until the end of 1932, when the D.U.T.C. Bath Avenue service (Route 4) also closed. Three of the vehicles were rebuilt as open-top double-decker for the Howth (31) route, joining twelve similar vehicles based at Clontarf Depot.

Abandonment began early in 1938 and, within three years, some 220 Leyland Titan double-deck buses had replaced a roughly equal number of trams. Only three tram routes now remained: 6/7/8 to Black rock, Dun Laoghaire and Dalkey, 14 to Dartry and 15 to Terenure.

On 31st October 1948, the last trams ran on the Dartry and Terenure lines. The Dalkey service closed on 9th July 1949, No. 252 being the last tram into Black rock Depot. The trams were quickly scrapped; most of the bodies being sold on for alternative use as holiday homes and farm shed.

After closure the system was still being discussed in the Dáil until at least 1960 when the issue of removal of the old tram tracks was raised.

There were 31 routes. It covers service to Nelson’s Pillar, Ring send, Sandy mount, Phoenix Park, Pembroke Township, Black rock, Kingstown, Dalkey, Donnybrook, Whitehall, Clonskea, Palmers ton Park, Clontarf Road, Pearse Rail Station, Dartry Road, Terenure, Rathfarnham, Drumcondra, Harold Cross, Lansdowne Road, Rialto, Glasnevin, Inchicore, Kingsbridge Rail Station, Harcourt Street Rail Station, Park Gate, Ballybough, O’Connell Bridge, Bachelors Walk, Lucan, Chapelizod, College Green, Dolly mount, & Howth. Just imagine how large the network was, and served almost all places in Dublin, as far as Lucan, Howth & Dalkey!!!

Around the city it is still possible to see buildings associated with the system such as the Black rock Depot (later the Mazda Europa Centre, now facing demolition), Dartry Depot, Clonskeagh Depot, Donnybrook Depot (now part of Donnybrook Bus Garage), Dalkey Yard (some track still in-situ), the Sandy mount Depot, the Marlborough Street Depot which still features the lettering DUTC or the Power House in Ring send, and other reminders of the system also exist. Meanwhile some trams are preserved in the National Museum of Ireland and the National Transport Museum of Ireland (at Howth Castle) and at the National Tramway Museum in the UK

*PRESENT – *After long 55 years, tram returned in Dublin, this time as a modern, high speed system. It is the first such system in the decades since the closure of the last of the Dublin tramways. This new network is almost 37 Km as for December 2010. The system has 66 trams.

There are 3 routes. It covers service to St. Stephens Green, Bride’s glen, Points village, Connolly Rail Station, & Tallaght. It is clear that this network is not dense in main city like the previous network, but extends as far as away to Tallaght & Bride’s Glen.

*FUTURE – *

There are many extensions planned. 
Route 4 (branch of red line) will be opened soon to Saggart. 
Route 1 will be extended to Broombridge crossing the route 2 & 3. This line is planned to open in December 2012.
Route 5 will go to Newcastle Road in December 2013.
Route 1 will be extended to BrayDaly in December 2015.
Route 6 (branch of green line) will go to Fassore in December 2015.
Route 7 will go from City Centre to Dundrum via Rathfarnham (opening date has still not finalized). 

I’m proposing to start a heritage tram service on Dublin; using pre forties tram type, which once run in Dublin. That tram used trolley pole, and double decker. Current overhead wire system will allow trolley pole. It will be ideal on Sundays and national holidays, especially attractive for tourists. Such trams are preserved in some museums in Ireland.


----------



## CraigKingOfireland (Jul 5, 2007)

Updated Metro West animation.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*FOOLISH TRANSPORT AUTHORITY OF DUBLIN*

Dublin’s great tram network was closed in 1949 for some blunt reasons – 

1)	The advent of buses and large scale competition meant that buses often ran the same routes as the trams and would jump in front in order to "grab" customers.
Buses are still present in Dublin, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Dublin Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during forties.

2)	While buses were able to move into Dublin's expanding hinterland quicker and at less cost that the trams.
Current tram network has expanded many long distances, like Tallaght & Bride’s Glen, and the infrastructure is more expensive like bus (includes reserved track, masts, wires, stops, bridges etc.) But they are very popular for commuters than bus. Many long extensions are planned like Saggart, Broom Bridge, Bray Daly, Fassore, and Newcastle Road. If now they can re-make that costly infrastructure, why not past? Previous network was much ordinary than present. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

3)	The belief that trams were outdated and old technology Meanwhile, 
If tram is really outdated, why the transport authority returned it in Dublin? It clearly shows that outdated technology idea was completely fake.
 If tram is really outdated, why the transport authority returned it in Dublin? It clearly shows that outdated technology idea was completely fake.

4)	There was a belief that buses were cheaper to run than trams.
Although initial construction cost of tramway network is higher, but it is profitable for long term, because buses runs on diesel, which is being costly month by month over the world, and also decreasing from nature’s storage. Diesel can’t be made artificially, but electricity can make from various sources, like air, water, tide etc, so it is unlimited, and it is also pollution free.

5)	The system was in a poor state of repair.
Many cities around the Europe, has maintained tram, struggling over World War 2, by investing seriously on track & rolling stocks. Even I live in Kolkata. India is poorer than Ireland, but my city has still a good tram network. When Dublin closed their tram in 1949, Kolkata’s tram was its top state, both with income & service. So “impossible repairing” is just another lie.

*Dublin’s previous tram servived from 1896 to 1949 and closed for those fake reasons. Tram reopened in 2004. So are we sure that around 2057, Dublin will not again close its tram fore some updated closure reasons?*


----------



## CraigKingOfireland (Jul 5, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> ...



Think you should tone down the hyperbole a little. While the closure of tram lines is regrettable in hindsight, you have to look at the situation at the time. Dublin was half the size and buses could reach far more areas. Buses were emerging technologies that proved cheaper, easier, and more popular to run.

Dublin grew a lot however, and the limited capacity of buses made them increasingly inefficient. As traffic drastically increased in the city centre, it was obvious that we needed a modern transit system (relatively) independent of the clogged roads. Building modern tram lines (very different to what existed) gave the opportunity to see just how willing Dubliners are to make the switch to rail based transport on a larger scale, and make the city centre more pedestrian friendly. The success of the Luas has mostly convinced the government that continued investment is justified and necessary.

However, don't try to make it out that we're somehow pressing Ctrl-Z on the situation. The Luas is a significantly different system to what existed, and if we had never gotten rid of the old trams the lines would have needed to be closed for significant upgrade. Having been inside the old trams, they are more similar to a double decker bus than a Luas and ran on shared street.

They were not "fake" reasons, the planners just didn't have the kind of psychic-like foresight you seem to think they should have had.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

nice project!


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> *Dublin’s previous tram servived from 1896 to 1949 and closed for those fake reasons. Tram reopened in 2004. So are we sure that around 2057, Dublin will not again close its tram fore some updated closure reasons?*


I don't think they were all "fake reasons", though it wouldn't surprise me if the auto/petrol firms in Ireland probably exploited the difficulties of the old trams to the hilt to have them declared obsolete, as they did in the U.S., where our trams (we'd call them trolleys or streetcars) were typically replaced with buses (called "bustitution")... or nothing at all. I think it's very unlikely to happen again. I think people have learned from the mistakes of the great post-WW2 dismantlement of transit. We had the idea that cars and buses would solve all of our transportation issues. We've learned 60+ years down the line this isn't the case. 

No country dismantled its trams like the United States (the only cities where they survived were San Francisco, Boston, and Philadelphia--in a very reduced state). My home city of Pittsburgh had a 600+ mile network until the mid-60's (http://www.mapsofpa.com/pitts/1959_1729.jpg), which was ripped out by shortsighted city officials (today, small vestiges of it survive as the city's light rail lines). Now our cities can't build light rail and streetcars fast enough. Washington D.C. is planning a large tram network for completion by the 2030's to complement our subway system.

I don't think you need to worry about Ireland. They're not going to make the same blunder twice.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree, but buses are still present in Dublin, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, *I think if Dublin Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus.* 

Many cities in Europe maintained their tram with step by step upgrading. If you look the grayscale photo of College green tram terminus, you see that trams were not much backdated than then model of DD buses & cars.

Even now Dublin is thinking returning tram again on that terminus, so it will again run on street surface on College Green. If now there will be no problem, why was then?

Dublin trams are using some parts of the old network. See photos posted above.


----------



## CraigKingOfireland (Jul 5, 2007)

Trams were expensive and seen as a dying technology, buses were cheap and more flexible. They didn't have the benefit of hindsight and couldn't guess the capacity issues that would arise. The government had feck all money to support the network or plan for decades into the future, so it was cut for the same reason most heavy rail was. What existed before is largely irrelevant, as the Luas is a really different system for a significantly different city.


----------



## dizee (Apr 3, 2006)

The Luas has indeed taken a fair share of passengers from the bus routes that serve those areas.

There is really nothing to worry about, most people recognises the future of Dublin's transport will have to be rail-based. Buses can only do so much, you can only add more up to a point when they start causing congestion in themselves.

Really the debate now is the priorities for investment. Stuff like the Lucan Luas and the Metro west line are likely to be postponed but probably will be built eventually. The Metro north and DART Underground should surely go ahead.

It is important to note that the Luas trams are essentially "premetro" and quite different to the old Dublin trams which were more like buses. Of course they should've kept more but there will be more in the future.

The decision to back buses is quite understandable considering how spread out Dublin city's growth was. If it had been concentrated and the centre densified it probably would be a different story. But building high-density there would have done serious damage to the architectural heritage (which was a little bit damaged anyway but not entirely).


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

When I lived in Dublin (2003-04), metro was a proposal to be finished in a few years... Now the metro is still a proposal with no real date!

In my opinion, Dublin lost a good opportunity during the economical boom years to create a good transport network (only Luas was built...).


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ I agree. I don't understand why the dubliners decided to improve their public networks so late.


----------



## Bothar.G (Apr 8, 2011)

Of course it's a big error. Dublin certainly needs a metro network to alleviate the need for people to drive into the city. But the European financial system seems more important than the sovereignty of the Irish people. Thomas Jeffersson U.S. President in 1802 said: "I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than entire armies ready for battle. If the American people can one day when private banks to control their money, banks and all institutions that grow up around the banks will deprive the people of all property ... "


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> I think it's a big error. Dublin desperately needs a metro network!


why, is traffic that bad?


----------



## flowdraa (Apr 27, 2008)

Just a quick update. The Irish planning board has given planning permission for the construction of the BXD extention to the Green Line of the Luas. This will finally provide a transfer point between the two lines, which are currently seperated by a 10 minute walk through the city centre. It will be ready by 2017.

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/0803/breaking21.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I've seen maps where it's not "O'Connell Street Lower" but "O'Connell - GPO"


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

Great news!

Is this just another plan or is there any real chance to be real in a couple of years?

Are the funds available?


----------



## Bothar.G (Apr 8, 2011)

They only got a building permit. The government has yet to indicate a willingness to assign funding. Then they have to go through the long tendering process which can take up to two years. 

O'Connell GPO is located In the middle between O'Connell Street Upper and O'Connell Street Lower. The red line crosses at O'Connell GPO.


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually, the funding for the project was assigned last year, and preliminary works are due to begin next year, with a completion date of 2017.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

flowdraa said:


> Just a quick update. The Irish planning board has given planning permission for the construction of the BXD extention to the Green Line of the Luas. This will finally provide a transfer point between the two lines, which are currently seperated by a 10 minute walk through the city centre. It will be ready by 2017.
> 
> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/0803/breaking21.html


Lower part of this extension will use the same route used by former tram network.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Finally! So one can finally count the time until the day where Dublin won't have to light rail lines anymore but a system. 

I don't even dare to ask about the Metro North though ...


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

Contracts have been signed for the new Luas line, with construction due to start in the next few weeks.

The official website can be found here: http://www.luascrosscity.ie/


----------



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

Catmalojin said:


> Contracts have been signed for the new Luas line, with construction due to start in the next few weeks.
> 
> The official website can be found here: http://www.luascrosscity.ie/


Why does it look like it's being marketed as a separate project rather than an extension of the Luas Green Line? The Dawson stop is shown as being uni-directional, but there's no indication as to which direction. Are space constraints the reason for having only one direction serve that stop? I'd hope that it's northbound to serve Trinity College otherwise it would only have two southbound stops!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/efacec-wins-dublin-tram-contract.html
> 
> *Efacec wins Dublin tram contract*
> 22 Jan 2014
> ...


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

BRT public consultation launched - http://www.nationaltransport.ie/bus-rapid-transit/


> *Bus Rapid Transit Public Consultation launched today*
> 
> 17/02/14
> 
> ...





> *About Swiftway*
> 
> Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) has emerged in recent years as an effective, cost efficient and high quality public transport system. BRT offers fast, reliable, predictable and comfortable journeys in modern, high quality vehicles. BRT seeks to emulate the service, performance quality, and amenity characteristics of a modern light rail-based transit system at a much lower cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ I don't understand if this BRT project is an addition to Metro north project or the Metro project is definitively dead and the BRT is a replacement.


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ I don't understand if this BRT project is an addition to Metro north project or the Metro project is definitively dead and the BRT is a replacement.


It's a short-term solution until funding for Metro North can be acquired. Eventually it's planned that the two services will compliment each other.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Irish Times:



> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/envi...s-newest-bridge-to-open-on-may-20th-1.1705508
> 
> *River Liffey’s newest bridge to open on May 20th*
> Wed, Feb 26, 2014, 15:18
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^This is how the bridge will look like:










And this is construction progress, taken from here, also published on the 26th February:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Is this a pseudo BRT or a real one with dedicated lanes, traffic light priority, tramlike stations etc.? According to the ad it looks like they are trying to build a real BRT network but we will see. I am not a big fan of BRT and would prefer light rail/metro much more but if its a proper BRT it would be an improvement over the current situation nonetheless.

IMHO these BRT plans are probably pushing the Metro project way back. Even if authorities claim the opposite.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Recent works on Luas Cross City line:



redstarcastles said:


> The Luas was planned to have little impact on the bus garages, this is a non story. Dublin Bus have no reason to leave Phibsboro, the DB buses in Broadstone could be relocated and there is more than enough room in Broadstone for Bus Éireann.
> 
> 
> Townsend St Luas works 13 November 2014


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Irish subforum, progress on new Phibsborough stop as part of Luas Green line extension:



kreator1984 said:


> 25 November 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop blueprint:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Progress on new Cabra stop, future next stop after Phibsborough stop:



kreator1984 said:


> 28 November 2014
> 
> View from Connaught Street


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

From the NTA:


> *Minister Donohoe & National Transport Authority announce shortlist of project options to address future transport needs in Fingal/North Dublin*
> 
> 08/12/14
> 
> ...


And the options are:


LR7: Optimised Metro North
HR8: Drumcondra-Swords
HR2: Clongriffin-Airport-Swords
LR3: Luas Line D2
C1: Combination of HR1 and LR3
BRT5: BRT Network


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Future Dawson St northbound stop of Luas Cross City:
https://www.luascrosscity.ie/news/d...on-dawson-st-northbound-luas-cross-city-stop/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City construction plus Luas pics:



redstarcastles said:


> Some pictures taken on a sunny Saturday:
> 
> 
> Luas works North Circular Road 20 December 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some more photos from Dublin, including Luas Cross City works:



redstarcastles said:


> Should be the start of a busy year...the calm before the storm!
> 
> 
> Track Hawkins St 3 January 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Again shots from Dublin:



redstarcastles said:


> You can see why the enabling works take so long! Townsend St & Hawkins St jct. 10 January 2015
> 
> 
> 5024 Dundrum 10 January 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

One of the streets in Dublin closed for 6 months with other, allowing to begin Cross City line construction on Dawson and Nassau St:
https://www.luascrosscity.ie/news/lcc-closure-of-left-turn-from-dawson-st-to-nassau-st/












redstarcastles said:


> Not my best ever picture but Suffolk St is now closed:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way it would be best if they left it closed. The Street has benefited from high profile retailers in recent years such as Super Dry and now H&M ( the gleaming beacon at the end of the street in the picture). Infra works and then track will see disruption for a couple of years, people get used to change and will adapt, leave it closed and draw in more retail and restaurants to the area.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/europe/ie-mulls-dublin-airport-rail-link.html?channel=537
> 
> *IE mulls Dublin Airport rail link*
> Monday, January 26, 2015
> ...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Great news.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Map of planned Airport link:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Irish subforum:



Gaillimh said:


> Broombridge station like you've never seen it. Montage of the new Luas depot.





Oriel said:


> The Phibsborough stop looks quite impressive, though a little narrow looking.


St. Stephen's Green stop:



odlum833 said:


> Is that what it is actually going to look like? Big change.





Thefancydanhimself said:


> I really hope its more like this


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello!will the red line and the green line connect together in downtown Dublin with the possibility to create new lines?


----------



## Thefancydanhimself (Apr 30, 2010)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Hello!will the red line and the green line connect together in downtown Dublin with the possibility to create new lines?


It will join the lines together and continue it onwards.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City project:



redstarcastles said:


> I will try and update this on a monthly basis. Utility works continue on the cross city line and the city centre is full of holes at present!
> 
> 
> Westmoreland St 7 February 2015 - Traffic was split in two on Saturday.
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Grade separation of Ratoath Road level crossing in North Dublin, serving for Iarnród Éireann and DART services, is almost complete, opening should be soon. This means reducing number of fatalities:


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

^^
what will happen to the old road bridge and the pedestrian bridge?
and are those barriers over the tracks??


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

[atomic] said:


> ^^
> what will happen to the old road bridge and the pedestrian bridge?
> and are those barriers over the tracks??


Old bridges will be gone after completion of new one. And these barriers are stand in its place until passing the train. Then gates are moved to close the road


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*IRELAND HAS ALSO PLAYED WELL IN WORLD CUP CRICKET, AND DEFEATED WEST INDIES - TWO TIMES CHAMPION.*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More Luas Cross City update:



redstarcastles said:


> Some more in the dark:
> 
> 
> Luas Works Pearse St 27 February 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City construction:



Taylor York. said:


> 10.03.2015 by turgidson
> 
> Nassau Street
> 
> ...





Taylor York. said:


> 10.03.2015 by turgidson
> 
> Broadstone Stop
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on Luas Cross City project:



redstarcastles said:


> Some pictures from Saturday:
> 
> 
> Parnell St West 28 March 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City:



redstarcastles said:


> 224 O'Connell St 6 April 2015
> 
> 
> 224 & Spire O'Connell St 6 April 2015
> ...





Insert username here said:


> Parnell Square over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> I was passing by on the bus, I thought, why not?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From The Irish Times:



> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/poli...ikeliest-alternative-to-metro-north-1.2177345
> 
> *Luas link to airport likeliest alternative to Metro North*
> Thursday Apr 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*FORMER TRAM ROUTES OF DUBLIN*

This is the complete list of the former tram routes. Note then the tram service covered the entire city. It was a great blunder to destroy that marvellous system. Bold names are both termini, and ordinary names are via streets.

*Red means the new tram service following almost same routes.*


1	*Nelson Pillar* - Pearse St. - *Ringsend*
2	*Nelson Pillar* - Pearse St. - Ringsend - *Sandymount Green*
3	*Nelson Pillar *- Pearse St. - Ringsend - Sandymount Green - *Sandymount Tower*
6	*Nelson Pillar* - Merrion Sq. - Ballsbridge - *Blackrock*
7	*Nelson Pillar* - Merrion Sq. - Ballsbridge - Blackrock - *Dún Laoghaire*
8	*Nelson Pillar* - Merrion Sq. - Ballsbridge - Blackrock - Dún Laoghaire - *Dalkey*
9	*Phoenix Park* - North Circular Road - Nelson Pillar - Merrion Sq. - Fitzwilliam St. - Baggot St. - Waterloo Rd. - *Donnybrook*
10	*Phoenix Park *- North Circular Road - Nelson Pillar - Dawson St. - Baggot St. - Waterloo Rd. - *Donnybrook*
11	*Whitehall *- Drumcondra - Capel St. - Dame St. - Merrion Sq. - Leeson St. - Ranelagh - *Clonskeagh*
12	*Nelson Pillar* - Dame St. - South Great George's St. - Ranelagh - *Palmerston Park*
14	*Nelson Pillar *- Dame St. - South Great George's St. - Rathmines - *Dartry Rd.*
15	*Nelson Pillar* - Dame St. - South Great George's St. - Rathmines - *Terenure*
16	*Whitehall *- Drumcondra - Nelson Pillar - Dawson St. - Harcourt St. - Harolds Cross - Terenure - *Rathfarnham*
17	*Whitehall *- Drumcondra - Nelson Pillar - Dawson St. - Harcourt St. - Harolds Cross - *Terenure*
18	*Lansdowne Rd.* - Waterloo Rd. - Ranelagh - Rathmines - *Kenilworth Rd.*
19	*Glasnevin *- Nelson Pillar - Dame St. - South Great George's St. - Harolds Cross - *Rialto*
20	*Glasnevin *- Nelson Pillar - Dawson St. - Harcourt St. - Harolds Cross - *Rialto*
21	*Westland Row* - Dame St. - James St. - *Inchicore*
23	*Ballybough *- Parnell St. - Capel St. - North Quays - *Parkgate St.*
24	*O'Connell Bridge* - North Quays - *Parkgate St.*
25	*O'Connell Bridge* - North Quays - Chapelizod Rd. - Chapelizod - Palmerstown - *Lucan*
26	*O'Connell Bridge* - North Quays - Chapelizod Rd. - *Chapelizod*
30	*Nelson Pillar* - North Strand Rd. - Clontarf - *Dollymount*
31	*Nelson Pillar* - North Strand Rd. - Clontarf - Dollymount - Sutton - *Howth*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

April update of Luas Cross City construction:
https://www.luascrosscity.ie/wp-con...Dublin-Businesses-presentation-April-2015.pdf


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

VWD23 Beresford Place 14 May 2015 - New double decker serving the Greater Dublin Area. 25 of these were delivered, 5 for Dublin, 5 for Galway and 15 for Cork. 


SG11 St Stephens Green 9 May 2015 - Similar double decker serving the City and outer suburbs.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City:



redstarcastles said:


> Westmoreland St looking towards O'Connell St 14 May 2015
> 
> 
> Westmoreland St 14 May 2015
> ...


And on DART:



redstarcastles said:


> 8332 Grand Canal Dock 9 May 2015
> 
> 
> 087 & 084 Connolly 9 May 2015
> ...


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Has the DART Underground project been cancelled?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City - progress on Fassaugh Road bridge:



> Fassaugh Road Bridge Deck Replacement
> 
> Luas Cross City works have commenced at Fassaugh Road Bridge. The initial works involve the installation of new foundations and abutments for the new bridge deck. The contractor is accessing the site along a haul road in the railway cutting running north from Broadstone Bus Depot.
> 
> The next phase of the works will see the new deck being constructed adjacent to the existing structure on a temporary supporting structure. Once the new deck is ready the existing deck will be removed and the new deck slid into position. Subject to Dublin City Council approval, a temporary road closure will be arranged for the deck installation and during that period temporary traffic diversions will be put in place (NB: A temporary pedestrian footbridge will be in place throughout the road closure period to maintain pedestrian access from Connaught Street to Fassaugh Road). It is anticipated that this temporary road closure will take place in July 2015. The precise dates for the road closure will be advertised following agreement with Dublin City Council.





Sukino said:


> The old bridge is gone now


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/europe/dublin-dart-aids-irish-rail-recovery.html?channel=537
> 
> *Dublin Dart aids Irish Rail recovery*
> Tuesday, July 21, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City:



Insert username here said:


> > Update: Luas Cross City main infrastructure works have commenced this morning
> 
> 
> https://www.luascrosscity.ie/city-centre-track/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

*Luas Cross City*

Not a whole lot happening, early days for the track laying phase though:


College St 23 July 2015 


Nassau St 25 July 2015


Nassau St - Dawson St 25 July 2015


5024 St Stephen's Green 25 July 2015


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I've recently bought this LP record, but suddenly I saw there is a tram picture on the background of the front cover. Is it a Dublin 1st generation tram? Please confirm, and write some details abut the location.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Dublin subforum:



Vyking said:


> Interesting talk here for transport geeks.. Engineers Ireland's submission to the NTA for the Dublin Transport Strategy 2015-2040.
> 
> Covering Dart U, Metro, Luas, Dublin Port, and so on. They actually show you how the Metro would link to the Green Line at Ranelagh, and propose a different alignment in North Dublin. Its not part of the Fingal Transport Study so not sure how much traction it might have, but worth a watch.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/dublin-commuter-line-upgrade-launched.html
> 
> *Dublin commuter line upgrade launched*
> 18 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

As for DART Underground:



> http://www.rte.ie/news/2015/0818/722029-phoenix-park-tunnel-dublin/
> 
> *Upgrade work on Phoenix Park tunnel begins*
> Tuesday 18 August 2015 14.49
> ...


So there is a chance that DART Underground will be proceded


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

135813196


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Not a lot happening at the moment, work has slowed down due to summer holidays but I expect things to get busy soon. 


Luas works on Westmoreland St 27 August 2015. This looks the most progressed of the sites at present and may be the first (after Rosie Hackett Bridge) to get track. Other sites are College St, O'Connell St and Dawson St. 


5025 St Stephens Green 27 August 2015


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

3rd of September 2015:


Luas works on O'Connell St 3 September 2015


College St 3 September 2015


5007 & 5004 St Stephens Green 3 September 2015


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/alstom-overhauls-dublin-lrvs.html?channel=526
> 
> *Alstom overhauls Dublin LRVs*
> Friday, September 04, 2015
> ...


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Seems both Metro North and Dart Underground are still on the backburner and a Luas extension is the preferred option to the Airport. I wonder have the people who make such decisions ever used public transport in their life???:wallbash: yet

Sorry I can't post any links


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

To be fair, nothing has been decided publicly yet. Metro North is probably gone for good and will be replaced with a Luas (Tram) to the airport and on to Swords. This may be a pre-metro as in Belgium with significant amount of segregation that is not the case with the Luas at present. Much of the route from Glasnevin to the Airport will be segregated from road traffic. Significant amount of tunnelling will also be done allowing full conversion to Metro in the future.

DART Underground is under threat due to the Government's perception that the transport plan is Dublin Centric. Maybe that is so but a significant portion live in Dublin, Wicklow, Kildare, Meath and Louth, all areas that will benefit from DART Underground.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Well, let's wait until the end of September, when Parliament decides on whether or not DART Underground will be built. I personally want this project to be built, but depending on economy it would not very easy task


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Luas to the airport is rubbish. I'm not sure its possible to come up with a worse idea. The lack of vision is truely appalling


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

suasion said:


> Luas to the airport is rubbish. I'm not sure its possible to come up with a worse idea. The lack of vision is truely appalling


I completely agree. I really don't understand this lack of investment in public transport now that the Ireland economic situation is better. 
Dublin desperately needs metro and urban underground crossing city railways lines!


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Here we go. This is what happens when politicians who get driven everywhere are put in charge of public transport.

http://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/f...nderground-should-not-be-cast-aside-1.2360466



> Proposals to integrate Dublin’s disparate rail services have been kicking around for a century or more. But the latest plan – branded “Dart Underground” – has been scrapped by the Government in favour of extending the Luas Cross City line to Dublin Airport.
> One wonders what planet Minister for Transport Paschal Donohoe inhabits or whether any of his Cabinet colleagues have a clue what Dart Underground was about, apart from casually glancing at the €2 billion price tag before concluding that we can’t afford it.
> For a start, this had nothing to do with serving Dublin Airport. That was to be done with Metro North, an even more expensive scheme that would have involved putting a Luas line underground for much of its length between St Stephen’s Green, the airport and Swords.
> dart
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^What a shame - I loved DART Underground project more


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Although... From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/09/23/redesign-of-dart-underground-ordered/
> 
> *Redesign of DART Underground ordered*
> 23 SEP, 2015
> ...


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
They have alredy spent €150 million on Metro North and canned it, a redesign is only a stalling tactic, the current government are not capable of ever building anything as useful as the DU, the money will be spent on motorways and bypasses in their sparsley populated constituncies.
:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...evived-in-irish-capital-plan.html?channel=525
> 
> *Dublin Metro North revived in Irish capital plan*
> Wednesday, September 30, 2015
> ...


----------



## Balsen (Jul 6, 2003)

I commute daily from Rathcoole to city centre and must say that each month it's getting worse and worse.

Red Luas is slow and fully packed in peak hours. It gets even worse at Heuston station.

Dart underground, from west to city centre is needed for now!!!!


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

First piece of track placed into position. It is only a small piece to facilitate the reopening of Fleet St.


Track on Westmoreland St 17 October 2015


Track bed on Westmoreland St 17 October 2015

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-October-2015/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Track laying is well underway on O'Connell St.


Track laying on O'Connell St 31 October 2015


05C16056 O'Connell St 31 October 2015


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Luas Cross City track laying:



William Adams said:


> 4.11.2015 by turgidson


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Marlborough St Luas works 14 November 2015









College St Luas works 14 November 2015









Luas works on College St 14 November 2015

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-November-2015/


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Tram is returning on the same street after almost 70 years.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Luas Cross City:



Insert username here said:


> How long has this subforum been here? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, from Cross City's facebook page:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/view/dublin-orders-nine-section-trams.html
> 
> *Dublin orders nine-section trams*
> 25 Nov 2015
> ...


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Map of the proposed route:










https://www.nationaltransport.ie/projects-schemes/transport-projects/new-metro-north/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

So Metro North is not going to connect directly to Conolly or Tara Street? A connection at Drumcondra is not an equivalent replacement...


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Couple of comments on this. Nothing is happening with Metro North at the moment. In Ireland nothing is concrete until proper digging starts, once contracts are signed they stick to them. The Annual Budget is to be released next week by the Government so we shall see.

Metro North was never to connect up with Connolly, Tara or Pearse stations. The big plan is that Metro North and DART underground happen around the same time. If DU doesn't happen and MN does, there will still be connections to rail at O'Connell St via the Luas and as you say at Drumcondra.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Slartibartfas said:


> So Metro North is not going to connect directly to Conolly or Tara Street? A connection at Drumcondra is not an equivalent replacement...


No it isn't. But according to the project, there should be a connection with the new Dart underground line at St. Stephen green station.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

" O'Connell St via the Luas "

That is exactly that sub-quality connection I was talking about. Given that the currently proposed Metro North is missing Tara Street only by a few 100 m, this looks like missed opportunity. 

If DU is going to come, the lackin transfer quality will be somewhat compensated I suppose but that would of course depend on the future DART lines.


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

DU and MN are not happening any day or decade soon. Honestly don't expect to use either before 2025. I will advise on any updates. 

Luas XC is continuing well though:


Luas XC works Nassau St 13 October 2016


Luas XC works Dawson St & Nassau St Junction 13 October 2016


Luas XC works Dawson St 13 October 2016


Luas XC works St Stephens Green 13 October 2016


5012 St Stephens Green 13 October 2016


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven't updated this in a while:


Luas XC works O'Connell St 16 November 2016


3009 Museum 17 November 2016


Luas XC Broadstone cutting 17 November 2016


Luas XC Broadstone cutting looking north 17 November 2016


Luas XC Constitution Hill from new bridge 17 November 2016


Luas XC Constitution Hill from new bridge 17 November 2016


Luas XC track Constitution Hill - Phibsboro depot 17 November 2016


Luas XC track Dominick St Upper 17 November 2016


Luas XC track Dominick St Upper/ Dorset St 17 November 2016


Luas XC Parnell St 17 November 2016


Luas XC Parnell St tracks 17 November 2016


3009 Connolly 17 November 2016

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSE-November-2016/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...es-new-dublin-cross-city-link.html?channel=00
> 
> *Irish Rail launches new Dublin cross-city link*
> Monday, November 21, 2016
> ...


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

*National Transport Authority - Statement to the Joint Oireachtas Committee on Transport Tourism and Sport*


> *Statement to the Joint Oireachtas Committee on Transport Tourism and Sport*
> 
> 23/11/16
> *INTRODUCTORY STATEMENT FROM ANNE GRAHAM* _Chief Executive, National Transport Authority_
> ...


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

*Luas cross city
*

Luas cross city looking South from the Cabra Road by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city looking South from the Cabra Road by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city looking North from the Cabra Road by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city looking North from the Cabra Road by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city looking South from the Liam Whelan Bridge by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city looking South from the Liam Whelan Bridge by turgidson, on Flickr


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

Luas cross city works at Broadstone by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city works at Dominick Street Lower / Parnell Street by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city works at Dominick Street Lower by turgidson, on Flickr


Luas cross city works at Dominick Street Upper by turgidson, on Flickr

Luas cross city works at Dominick Street Upper by turgidson, on Flickr


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, works continue on the Cross City line.


College St/ Dolier St 14 January 2017


Luas X City works Dawson St 14 January 2017


Luas XC Northbound platform Dawson St 14 January 2017


Dawson St 14 January 2017


Luas XC works St Stephens Green 14 January 2017


5023 St Stephens Green 14 January 2017

Latest Ad Tram:

4014 The Point 14 January 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-January-2017/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Some pictures from Saturday:


4013 Chancery St 21 January 2017


4009 & 3022 Smithfield 21 January 2017


3022 Smithfield 21 January 2017


3013 Benburb St 21 January 2017


4003 Benburb St 21 January 2017


5003 St Stephens Green 21 January 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-January-2017/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Herald

http://www.herald.ie/news/cross-city-trams-to-do-test-run-in-june-35426195.html

*Cross City trams to do test run in June*
06 February 2017 02:30 AM










_Trams will begin running on the new Luas Cross City line in June when engineers begin testing in advance of full passenger services_

A gauge run will take place in the summer which will last for up to 12 hours and allow experts to examine performance on each stretch of the 5.9km line

...


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Some for February:


Luas XC works O'Connell St 25 February 2017


Luas XC works Hawkins St 25 February 2017


Luas XC College Green paving works 25 February 2017


Luas XC Dawson St paving works 25 February 2017


5009 St Stephens Green 25 February 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-February-2017/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ew/operator-sought-for-dublin-luas-trams.html

*Operator sought for Dublin Luas trams*
07 Mar 2017










IRELAND: The National Transport Authority is to hold a market awareness day on April 5 ahead of the planned call for tenders for the next contract to operate and maintain Dublin’s Luas light rail lines.

The existing five-year contract held by Transdev is due to end in the fourth quarter of 2019. NTA anticipates that the next contract would run for six years, with an option for up to a further five years. The contract has an estimated value of €45m/year; however, the final value would depend on factors including whether the contract is extended and plans to expand the system during the period of the new contract

...


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Luas XC O'Connell St signage 16 March 2017


Luas XC Townsend St 16 March 2017


Luas XC Trinity - College St signage 16 March 2017


Luas XC College Green - Trinity railings 16 March 2017


Luas XC Nassau St - Dawson St 16 March 2017


Luas XC St Stephens Green 16 March 2017


St Stephens Green Shopping Centre 16 March 2017


St Patricks day notice St Stephens Green 16 March 2017


5019 St Stephens Green 16 March 2017


5010 St Stephens Green 16 March 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-March-2017/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

A quick trip around the city today:


5004 at St Stephens Green 26 March 2017


Luas XC overhead pole in place on St Stephens Green 26 March 2017


Luas XC overhead pole in place on Dawson St 26 March 2017


Luas XC overhead pole detail on Dawson St 26 March 2017


4009 Stevens Lane 26 March 2017


Luas XC Parnell Stop 26 March 2017


Luas XC overhead links on ABP Marlborough St 26 March 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-March-2017/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Some more from this evening. Overhead masts are appearing:


Luas XC masts up on O'Connell St 30 March 2017


Luas XC masts up on O'Connell St 30 March 2017


Luas XC mast up at Rotunda 30 March 2017


Luas XC Dominic St luas stop 30 March 2017


Luas XC masts up on O'Connell Bridge 30 March 2017


5010 St Stephens Green 30 March 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-March-2017/


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

Untitled by turgidson, on Flickr

Looking North from the North Circular Road by turgidson, on Flickr

Looking South from the Liam Whelan Bridge by turgidson, on Flickr

Cabra Stop by turgidson, on Flickr

Westmoreland Street by turgidson, on Flickr

Parnell Street by turgidson, on Flickr

One Molesworth Street by turgidson, on Flickr


----------



## rzet (Dec 27, 2017)

Stuu said:


> Since then pretty much everywhere has realised that was not a good solution for cities and public transport of every kind is a better idea. There is no chance that trams will be removed again because of the effect on cars... although if something new comes along which is equally seen as the future then maybe the same result will happen again


Sadly, after 9 months in Poland I must say that the cult of car is very strong here now and it will stay for a while... Unfortunately politicians to please the voters skew ratio of investment in roads vs public transport towards roads drastically in some places. 


blessington line: map is from 1938. According to wiki:


> Last-ditch efforts were made in 1931 to have the DBST taken over by either the Dublin United Tramway Company, or by the Great Southern Railways. This did not come to pass, and so it was, that on 31 December 1932, a wet Saturday night, the last trains ran on the DBST lines, the 6:15 p.m. from Terenure to Blessington, and the 10:30 p.m. from Terenure to Tallaght.


----------



## marno21 (Aug 14, 2015)

Plans for the proposed 26km Dublin Metrolink scheme are now available for viewing at www.metrolink.ie


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

if the vehicle length of the Dublin Metro is only 60 metres (matching the platform length of the existing Luas Green Line's stations) then what should the platform length of the new Dublin MetroLink's underground stations be, the same or longer? I think one reason the stations can't be longer than 60 metres is because the above-ground portion of the MetroLink line has terraced housing really close to it.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> if the vehicle length of the Dublin Metro is only 60 metres (matching the platform length of the existing Luas Green Line's stations) then what should the platform length of the new Dublin MetroLink's underground stations be, the same or longer? I think one reason the stations can't be longer than 60 metres is because the above-ground portion of the MetroLink line has terraced housing really close to it.


Housing near the line wouldn't stop you having longer platforms.
On the official scheme site I read the full construction options document and they explore how you could have 90 metre platforms for every station.


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Some pictures from a sunny Dublin (for a change):


3025 Benburb St 14 April 2018


3025 Smithfield 14 April 2018


5015 O'Connell Upper 14 April 2018


5008 Parnell St 14 April 2018


5003 O'Connell St 14 April 2018

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-April-2018/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

The big trams have re-appeared and are slowly going into service 5027 - 5031 are operating now with the last two due to start soon.


5031 at Marlborough 18 May 2018


5031 Marlborough St 18 May 2018


3014 Heuston Bridge 18 May 2018


4011 Stevens Lane 18 May 2018

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-May-2018/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

3016 The Point 19 July 2018

https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneIreland/RSI-July-2018/


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some shots on the Dublin Tramways:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Update on MetroLink*

In March 2019, revised plans for Dublin's MetroLink were unveiled that did not include upgrading the existing Green Line south of Charlemont. Also, the MetroLink will be built as a single-bore tunnel rather than a double-bore to reduce costs. The Luas Green Line will remain open during the MetroLink's construction, and any upgrade to the portion from Charlemont to Sandyford will have to wait 20 years. It has been claimed that the upgrade of that portion to Metro standards would have meant it being closed for up to four years, and even a two-year closure period is unacceptable.

Who else is disappointed by these changes?

Source: RTE


----------



## TWEire (Jun 21, 2018)

At this stage I'd rather they just got on with it. The southside NIMBY's killed the metro in their area and they'll be the ones who suffer without it. Let's at least get the thing built from the airport to the city and revisit the southside section when the Luas green line has become a total clusterf**k thanks to the thousands of extra passengers who will be added thanks to the new developments at Cherrywood, Carrickmines and Sandyford.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Jacky93 (Jun 29, 2016)

Test drilling of boreholes for MetroLink began last month...  https://m.independent.ie/irish-new...ets-underway-across-the-capital-38773647.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

https://www.railwaygazette.com/proj...operations-consultant-appointed/55865.article

*Dublin automated metro operations consultant appointed*
25 February 2020










IRELAND: SNC-Lavalin has been selected to act as Transport Infrastructure Ireland’s operations adviser for the MetroLink project to build an automated metro line running north–south across Dublin.

The contract scope includes the development of an operational vision and strategy, reviewing and critiquing the design of the rolling stock and providing advice on Grade of Automation Level 4 unattended operation. This will help to develop a business case for GoA4 rather than manually driven or attended automatic alternatives.

The proposed 19 km line would run from Swords in the north to Charlemont just south of the city centre, where interchange would be provided with the Green Line of the Luas light rail network. Much of the route would be underground, serving 16 stations including Dublin Airport. As well as providing interchanges with rail, bus and tram services, there would be 3 000 additional park-and-ride spaces. Journey time from Swords to the city centre wold be approximately 25 min.

It is envisaged that construction could begin in 2021 for opening in 2027.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

I am really surprised they are thinking of automated trains.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

They're saying they're taking Copenhagen as inspiration. That would mean smaller stations to reduce construction costs, with smaller but frequent trains to provide a high level of service. High frequency means that saving on drivers will pay for itself more quickly, because having paid drivers on a train every 2 minutes with small vehicles (less passengers per driver), the math does itself. Especially if you're building a new system rather than expanding on existing infrastructure.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Sydney has full-sized 6-car metro trains with no drivers. Something like that for Dublin would cater for the inevitable rapid uptake in patronage once it opens.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

Antje said:


> Sydney has full-sized 6-car metro trains with no drivers. Something like that for Dublin would cater for the inevitable rapid uptake in patronage once it opens.


No doubt. We've a history of underestimating the public's appetite for transport improvements. Whatever passenger figures the NTA are predicting for Metrolink, multiply it by 1.5 at least.


----------



## Never give up (Apr 8, 2009)

Just so we know what a Copenhagen automatic metro station looks like, here is a slightly fuzzy section through a deep level station.
The platform room is 44m long and at the moment is used by 3 car trains, but by incorporating the outer glass screen panels, an extra car can be relatively easily inserted.
A couple of advantages of shorter station are they can be more easily fitted in on a open space in the city and it allows daylight penetration to the platforms. Most of Copenhagens stations are built in this way though a couple have building development on top. 

The automatic trains allow a frequency of 90 seconds.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

spacetweek said:


> I am really surprised they are thinking of automated trains.


Me too. IMO the most logical solution was a LRT that upgrade the current LUAS green line from Charlemont to Sandyford.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> In March 2019, revised plans for Dublin's MetroLink were unveiled that did not include upgrading the existing Green Line south of Charlemont. Also, the MetroLink will be built as a single-bore tunnel rather than a double-bore to reduce costs. The Luas Green Line will remain open during the MetroLink's construction, and any upgrade to the portion from Charlemont to Sandyford will have to wait 20 years. It has been claimed that the upgrade of that portion to Metro standards would have meant it being closed for up to four years, and even a two-year closure period is unacceptable.
> 
> Who else is disappointed by these changes?
> 
> Source: RTE


I think this is really stupid.


----------

